# Gear does not shift after 3rd, RPM goes high



## p_saravana (May 30, 2006)

I have nissan 1993 altima havin 90k miles

When I am going on the road, the transmission won't shift when it reaches the 3rd gear.
The rpm goes high if I accelerate and the vehicles slows down and stops.
Mainly it happend in the signals
If swicth off and on the car, the car starts moving as usual.

I took it to a nissan dealer, he said transmission flush would help.

I did a transmission flush.

After then aslo I have the same problem, but it happens sometimes.


I asked same dealer again, he says the torque conveter needs to
removed and flushed.

1) Will it work?? How much it would cost approx.

2) (OR) DO I need to wait till the new trans fluid settle down to get rid of the problem?

Please give your advice. I do not know what really going on with my car


----------

